# Looking for a new circle of friends



## JoeB (Jul 19, 2009)

Having split with the ex after a gazillion years I find that I'm at a bit of a loss. All my friends are married with kids etc etc and Im a bit of a leper now! 

Any groups meet up both anywhere or other people in a similar situation who are looking to make new friends? I am sain....( well ish  ) fit happy guy who is getting fed up looking at the walls in my house!


----------



## Olgita (Jul 19, 2009)

Hello Joe,

I recently was in same-same situation. 
Just few advices from me (if u don't mind of cource). I am sure u had loads of them from your friends, etc.
1. Meet new people ( ha-ha ) easy to say. Go out Joe (bar, club, beach), even alone. May be you will not meet anyone at first, but just being around new people, new faces will help you to change your mood and you will not feel lonely at least for that period of time.
2. Say YES (yep like in the movie of Jim Carrey) to every opportunity that comes up (even if it seems like the lamest idea).
3. Get into social club (sports, dance, clubbing). Do something that you always dreamed about but never could get around. (buy a motobike, start new sports, run, GYM, healthy food, travel to Madagascar, etc.)
4. Hang out with people new to Dubai. It will help u to discover the city from the new prospective. And the newbies will appreciate it. 

and 
P. S. yes Joe ----- u need a rebound 

I am not saying that everything I wrote will work for you.
But it is working for me.
Please reply on how r u coping with the situation.
Wish you to find and rediscover yourself! It will be hard, but rewarding jorney. I believe that everyone deserves hapiness and sure YOU deserve it, like everyone else on this planet.
Good Luck!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

As Olgita put it so very well, just get out and don't be afraid to speak to strangers at the bar.... Just make sure one of them isn't a devilishly handsome bloke called Andy Capp - or that sane façade will soon disappear....


----------



## JoeB (Jul 19, 2009)

Thank you both for your replies  I do go out to the gym most days, usually the Wafi....I the sweaty one who looks like he is about to die... And occasionally to the pubs. I'm not much of a club goer mainly since its the single crowd and I don't know them and clubs are not great for meeting people. Seem to just end up standing about shouting " What, What ...what did you say.... you like eating jellied eels??!??!!?" (god I'm getting old!)

I do need to get out more as Olgita says... but easier said than done too, hate standing in a pub on my own!. Guys think your gay and the women just think your on the pull if you talk to them. Bring on Olgita's rebound ;-)


----------



## Olgita (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey 
You r right about clubs. If u wanna meet someone decent it is not the place.
But Who sais u r ready for new healthy relationship?
Are you? Don't think so.
So even if u miss couple of words because of loud music, just knock your head and say something like: i like the way you dance. She will appreciate it...


----------



## JoeB (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Olgita your words are very kind  I definitely need to sort this out I'm just out of practice and crap at it! Dubai seems to be full of players and thats not me ..... dont really want to be like that either.Feel free to drop me an email if you like


----------



## Olgita (Jul 19, 2009)

JoeB said:


> I definitely need to sort this out I'm just out of practice and crap at it!


Exactly! Out of practice! u said it yourself. 
and it is not rocket sience to figure out what is next - Practice 

Jellied eels - :rofl:

e-mail me too


----------



## JoeB (Jul 19, 2009)

Olgita said:


> Exactly! Out of practice! u said it yourself.
> and it is not rocket sience to figure out what is next - Practice
> 
> Jellied eels - :rofl:
> ...


My email is [email protected] now you watch I will get 100000 adverts for viagra and the like!


----------



## Olgita (Jul 19, 2009)

JoeB said:


> My email is [email protected] now you watch I will get 100000 adverts for viagra and the like!


Better than nothing... :tongue1:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

JoeB said:


> My email is Removed!!!! now you watch I will get 100000 adverts for viagra and the like!


How do they know though? How do they know I'm in need of a penis enlarger and viagra? Who told them? The ex?


----------



## JoeB (Jul 19, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> How do they know though? How do they know I'm in need of a penis enlarger and viagra? Who told them? The ex?


Nooo the ex would probably be happyier if it was chopped off!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

JoeB said:


> Nooo the ex would probably be happyier if it was chopped off!!!


Well her nickname was Bobbit.....


----------



## Olgita (Jul 19, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> How do they know though? How do they know I'm in need of a penis enlarger and viagra? Who told them? The ex?


I don't know how Andy but they know.
Nasty ex.


----------



## Olgita (Jul 19, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Well her nickname was Bobbit.....


Good post.
From the circle of friends we came to discussion of the castration scenario.
:clap2:


----------



## lupita (Jul 19, 2009)

Guys, I couldn't keep sticking my nose into the conversation, since I'm also on the lookout for a new circle of friends (not the same reasons, though)... but you seem really nice! and since life is now, would love to hear from you... take care!


----------



## Olgita (Jul 19, 2009)

Sure, wellcome to the virtual circle. Are u new in DXB?


----------



## lupita (Jul 19, 2009)

Olgita said:


> Sure, wellcome to the virtual circle. Are u new in DXB?


Not that newbie, have been here for a year now... how about you?


----------



## Olgita (Jul 19, 2009)

It has been 6 very quick years. I didn't even notice...


----------



## JoeB (Jul 19, 2009)

aishakhan said:


> hey all....
> 
> this seems to be an interesting site.....
> 
> ...


Hey Aisha 

Give me a shout if Im about and we might be able to get a few people together.


----------



## Ames (Jul 16, 2009)

Hi Joe, 

A group of people (from various diff nationalities) meets at the Irish Village (aviation Club) for drinks every monday nite from 7:30pm onwards .. we were all looking to meet like minded people ... I agree Dubai is not the easiest place to meet people but unless you put yourself out there you'll never find anyone  

If you do decide to turn up tonite, look for the table with the "skiing stuffed penguin animal" !!

Cheers,


----------



## JoeB (Jul 19, 2009)

Ames said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> A group of people (from various diff nationalities) meets at the Irish Village (aviation Club) for drinks every monday nite from 7:30pm onwards .. we were all looking to meet like minded people ... I agree Dubai is not the easiest place to meet people but unless you put yourself out there you'll never find anyone
> 
> ...


Thanks for that  Unfortunately tonight is a no go for me since Im on call  but will make another Monday .... always the penguin table?


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

man, problem these days is, tons of people are away on vacation. Usually there is some folks on this forum that get together for some boozing and the sort. always make good friends then, and I know I have! hopefully something will pop up this weekend on the forum.

Ames:
Hrm, monday nights eh. sounds pretty good. might do it tonight


----------



## Ames (Jul 16, 2009)

JoeB said:


> Thanks for that  Unfortunately tonight is a no go for me since Im on call  but will make another Monday .... always the penguin table?


yes, always the penguin table  
have a good evening ... and hope to see you next monday !

Ciao,


----------



## Olgita (Jul 19, 2009)

JoeB said:


> My email is Removed now you watch I will get 100000 adverts for viagra and the like!


Hey Joe!
You did not remove the e-mail. I guess you like curtain ads.. :laugh:


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> As Olgita put it so very well, just get out and don't be afraid to speak to strangers at the bar.... Just make sure one of them isn't a devilishly handsome bloke called Andy Capp - or that sane façade will soon disappear....


Hey Andy, I dislike narcissism, but I condone vanity, so I hope the strange at the bar will be the devilishly handsome bloke called Andy Capp…..lol…


----------



## aishakhan (Jul 19, 2009)

JoeB said:


> Hey Aisha
> 
> Give me a shout if Im about and we might be able to get a few people together.


sounds like a plan stan


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Suey said:


> Hey Andy, I dislike narcissism, but I condone vanity, so I hope the stranger at the bar will be the devilishly handsome bloke called Andy Capp…..lol…


Bloody hell, a compliment, I'm not used to those!!!

And you know exactly what i look like Suey - even when an nj knocks me over!


----------



## Anshuman Joshi (Jul 6, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Bloody hell, a compliment, I'm not used to those!!!
> 
> And you know exactly what i look like Suey - even when an nj knocks me over!


Who needs friends when Capp fills the gap


----------



## megha_nagpal (Jul 23, 2009)

*looking for friends*

hey,
i've been here for the past 5 months now but i havent done a very good job of not just hanging around with my husband's friends all the time. i worked with emirates in dubai as a flight attendant but that was 2 yrs ago n all my friends from there have left their jobs too. do the Irish Village Monday nites happen all the time?pls keep me posted.oh by the way, i stay in bur dubai...anyonme close enough?....coffee, shopping anyone?


----------



## Anshuman Joshi (Jul 6, 2009)

megha_nagpal said:


> hey,
> i've been here for the past 5 months now but i havent done a very good job of not just hanging around with my husband's friends all the time. i worked with emirates in dubai as a flight attendant but that was 2 yrs ago n all my friends from there have left their jobs too. do the Irish Village Monday nites happen all the time?pls keep me posted.oh by the way, i stay in bur dubai...anyonme close enough?....coffee, shopping anyone?


Bur Dubai is a great place to hang out. The time cafe at Ramee is probably dubai's biggest sports bar. I used to live there a month ago until i shifted to discovery gardens lately. I still go there quite often simply because that place is more alive and down to earth than most other places in dubai. I am a journalist and I like talking about various topics under the sun. So maybe if you want to connect over coffee drop a line.


----------



## eyad84 (Jun 20, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> How do they know though? How do they know I'm in need of a penis enlarger and viagra? Who told them? The ex?



looooooooooooooooooooooooooooool, 


i receive like a million email every day with the title: "enlarge it guys" or "the bigger the better" .......
now I know who gave them my email  and finally I know why did she leave


----------



## markc0 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Trainer*

Hi 

If you are still looking for work as a trainer please contact me through the forum 

Thanks
Mark



megha_nagpal said:


> hey,
> i've been here for the past 5 months now but i havent done a very good job of not just hanging around with my husband's friends all the time. i worked with emirates in dubai as a flight attendant but that was 2 yrs ago n all my friends from there have left their jobs too. do the Irish Village Monday nites happen all the time?pls keep me posted.oh by the way, i stay in bur dubai...anyonme close enough?....coffee, shopping anyone?


----------



## alioop (Aug 9, 2009)

Come down to the Marina for a wander on the beach and a coffee, we're a friendly lot down here!!


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

HI Joe

i find myself in a similar situation to yours but i find it even harder being a girl. Guys think you are out to get some action. I dont drink and dont like clubs or pubs. Tried the gym but in this town even that doesnt seem to work.
How are you doing?


----------



## sugarcubes (Dec 29, 2009)

i hear ya ..
i am planning to moveto dubai and would probably be looking for a place around JLT or discovery gardens .. 
following that .. i would be looking to make some friends around town .. would love to hang around with people, grab a meal or catch a movie .. socializing is the aim !



Yoga girl said:


> HI Joe
> 
> i find myself in a similar situation to yours but i find it even harder being a girl. Guys think you are out to get some action. I dont drink and dont like clubs or pubs. Tried the gym but in this town even that doesnt seem to work.
> How are you doing?


----------

